# Certified for Vista?!



## aharnak (Feb 25, 2013)

Just wondering if anyone else has encountered this - It took me quite a while to get my Samsung Galaxy SIII to be recognized by MyLink via the USB cable. When I finally did, I was able to access the music on my phone just fine (after irritating indexing), but Pandora wouldn't work. Strangely enough, when my phone is connected, the MyLink screen says "Certified for Vista", or something like that. Any idea what that is? I'd love to get Pandora working but no luck so far.

Secondly, is there any way to prevent the phone from indexing for 20 minutes every time I plug the phone in? I haven't been adding or removing anything...


----------



## tmlferguson (Mar 28, 2013)

Mine does that (Certified for Vista) with my MP3 player...
I've been wondering if there is an upgrade, or "hack" if you will to alter the MyLink system, so you can add additional programs, like Songza for instance, because Pandora isn't available in Canada...


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Vista is what is supported by GM on the service departments' tools. Perhaps it's a "subtle" hint for the dealers to get their equipment upgraded.


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

does this mean that MyLink is running on Microsoft Vista OS?


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

phantom said:


> does this mean that MyLink is running on Microsoft Vista OS?


I doubt it and hope not also. GM has their own proprietary OS and architecture for vehicles. Remember Apple recently signed an agreement with seven vehicle manufacturers to work on compatibility. GM was one of them


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Jim Frye said:


> I doubt it and hope not also. GM has their own proprietary OS and architecture for vehicles. Remember Apple recently signed an agreement with seven vehicle manufacturers to work on compatibility. GM was one of them


I think it means the hardware in the MyLink system is Intel based. I would have guessed an ARM processor for reduced power. Interesting ...


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

obermd said:


> I think it means the hardware in the MyLink system is Intel based. I would have guessed an ARM processor for reduced power. Interesting ...


Hmmm. Why would the Infotainment system in a car require a reduced power processor when there's a big charging system and battery for them? It would be interesting to see what's inside these units. My guess is an i3 processor if it is Intel based. 

The one in my car is made by Mitsubishi, but I have not been able to find out what their model number is yet so I can see what's inside. Here's another shocker: The unit is a $1,500 option from the factory, but if you were to order the unit through the parts department it runs $2,500, plus installation. Wonder what the MyLink system parts cost is? I'm assuming the one in the Cruze is made by AC Delco. Or maybe not.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

The standard radios must run a 486. They're sooooo slow. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

It took RCA 17 years to get that big hole 45 RPM record to be approved. Not only for the record playback equipment, but the artist as well, were limited to something like two minutes and 45 seconds. Today, they are changing formats every five minutes.

My owners manual states all cell phone won't work with the Cruze, but they don't say which ones it will work with. What happened to standards?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

jblackburn said:


> The standard radios must run a 486. They're sooooo slow.


I would not be surprised if the my link stereo also used a low power CPU. Can the my link be turned on without the keys in the car(not running) like the standard radio? The standard radio is REALLY slow to respond when you try turning it on this way. 

Think I have to press the power button a couple times to get it to turn on when the car is off/keys are out, seems to take 5-10 seconds to turn on.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Jim Frye said:


> Hmmm. Why would the Infotainment system in a car require a reduced power processor when there's a big charging system and battery for them? It would be interesting to see what's inside these units. My guess is an i3 processor if it is Intel based.


Most cars these days are pushing the power delivery limits of the standard car battery so reducing either the voltage or amperage required for a component will benefit the entire car. As a car designer I would opt for the lowest power processors I could lay my hands on that do the job. In addition, there are ARM processor boards that are designed to plug into the CAN network in a car. (Note - I like Intel but think ARM is close to marketing Intel into a Windows only corner.)


----------



## aharnak (Feb 25, 2013)

obermd said:


> Most cars these days are pushing the power delivery limits of the standard car battery so reducing either the voltage or amperage required for a component will benefit the entire car. As a car designer I would opt for the lowest power processors I could lay my hands on that do the job. In addition, there are ARM processor boards that are designed to plug into the CAN network in a car. (Note - I like Intel but think ARM is close to marketing Intel into a Windows only corner.)


I'm sure that's the idea. I wouldn't want to run a 100+ watt processor on a car battery for any length of time. So are other people seeing this Certified for Vista thing? I feel like between MyLink and my phone something is improperly configured, and I'd like to figure out what.


----------

